# Standardized Critical Care Paramedic Certification (CCP-C)



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

*Board for Critical Care Transport Paramedic Certification (BCCTPC) Offers Standardized Critical Care Paramedic Certification (CCP-C) Exam at EMS EXPO*

Wednesday, June 24, 2009
http://www.emsresponder.com/features/article.jsp?id=9767&siteSection=5



> Since 2001, the Board for Critical Care Transport Paramedic Certification (BCCTPC) has certified more than 1,000 Certified Flight Paramedics (FP-Cs) in North America and Europe. Many national air medical programs currently require this advanced certification upon date of hire, and this credential is highly recommended by the Commission on Accreditation of Medical Transport Systems (CAMTS).


 


> After introduction of the FP-C credentialing exam, state EMS offices, allied health education programs and EMS institutes across the country looked to the BCCTPC to develop a similar exam for critical care surface transport. There are many states where paramedics work above the baseline DOT paramedic scope of practice, but there was no standardization or certification exam available. Our industry has long recognized the need for a national standard in the development of curriculum and testing for critical care transport paramedics.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 24, 2009)

I think the above certification is a good move and here is another Bledsoe article.

*The Vanity of EMS*

http://www.ems1.com/columnists/bryan-bledsoe/articles/421845-The-Vanity-of-EMS



> Another vanity favorite in EMS is the self-assigned title of CCEMT-P, which is the acronym for Critical Care EMT-Paramedic. Most people self-assign this title after completing a CCEMT-P course or a similar course. And while some states have started to recognize this level (i.e. Tennessee, Louisiana, West Virginia), most have not. This became a point of contention in a legal case not too long ago where I was an expert witness. The paramedics called themselves CCEMT-Ps, yet there was no evidence they passed any sort of certification examination. The plaintiff’s attorneys had a field day with that and the paramedics looked foolish.


 


> In many countries, critical care certification is available for EMS. Generally, you need four to six years of field experience and a year of critical care education — similar to nursing. Then you take an amazingly difficult certification exam. That is quite different than in the United States, where people take a 120-hour EMT class, go immediately to an 800-hour EMT-P class, then take the 80-hour CCEMT-P class – after which they feel really competent to take care of complicated ICU cases. We are only fooling ourselves here. I am very pro critical care paramedic; I wrote a textbook on the subject (heavily based upon the Canadian, nursing and flight nursing curricula). You cannot master 1,160 pages of complex material in two weeks or 80 hours! Imagine if we all used the initials from each class we took (e.g. Bryan Bledsoe, TCHGC, CTOP [Texas Concealed Hand Gun Course, Case Tractor Owners Program]).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 25, 2009)

Although I am totally for the CCP-C I also know that Bledsoe has been promoting this cert for a long time, so many can use his text and workbook. IFPA agreed to endorse his work. Brian & I had discussed this years ago when the NREMT wanted a large upfront amount of money before even considering a new cert, and as I was reviewing his CCP text. 

I do hope it takes off, but I can see where it might not unless the states wants to mandate or require this specific cert. I have been advocating this specific cert for our States certification/license to be a CCP. I am already meeting opposition from EMS Administrators. Those that especially already have an in house CCP program (or similar) and "certifying" their own. SCT only requires that one has "additional" education past the NHTSA standard Paramedic curriculum. 

Although, I realize to actually pass the test traditionally one would have had probably had some formal classes or experience, but technically one could pass it and have no additional course work. So albeit certified, not really (technically) demonstrated that they have had additional education. In other words, just took the test and no additional training. The example the opposition uses is of two known FP-C that passed their examination without any additional formal training or education, yet are critical care certified? 

I still think that this certification is still the better choice for my area. Again, I am attempting to make it the standard to be able to call yourself one. Well see... 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 25, 2009)

I merely put Bledsoe's article up since many of the areas I am familar with just grant the title and give a couple hours of "how to turn the knobs" inservice and that is it.   I also feel if a Paramedic is not familiar with the meds, the pumps and the ventilators but must rely totally on the sending hospital to set them up for the transport they have no business using that title.   They are not providing critical care medicine but are just part of a taxi service.    I will give California credit for addressing that but utilize primiarily RNs for CCTs in that state.   Florida has also seen that the babies and kids have qualified providers on their Specialty and CCT transports as well.


----------



## atropine (Jul 3, 2009)

I think the two year degree programs, should make this part of thier requirments, and maybe more people will want to spend that much extra time to get thier medic license.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 3, 2009)

atropine said:


> I think the two year degree programs, should make this part of thier requirments, and maybe more people will want to spend that much extra time to get thier medic license.



Extra time? Two years should be the minimum before one could call themselves a Paramedic. 

One needs the least of two to five years experience to fully have the experience and skills needed to obtain the CCP level. This includes ICU to ICU transfers and IFT. 

There is much difference of critical care and emergency care. 

R/r911


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 4, 2009)

Please find attached a link to an overview of the Critical Care Paramedic program offered by ORNGE. ORNGE is the sole Air Ambulance provider for Ontario and the sole CCP program in the province.

FYI: When evaluated the program please note the the "ACP Bridge" program is a prerequisite for CCP. It moves an ACP up to ACP(flight). So the program length to go from ground ACP to working as a Critical Care Paramedic is a combination of the two programs.

HEMS and Critical Care Transfer in Ontario is a medic only system, with RN's only participating as member's of the Neonatal Transfer Team.

http://www.ornge.ca/edu-programs.html

Cheers,
- Matt


----------

